# Hospital Coding help, PLEASE



## Cpolisena (Mar 4, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me how to code hospital charges using Volume 3 of the ICD-9 manual? I have to take a test for a hospital position and I've attempted a few practice confused tests and I'm not doing well at all. I'm confused on how to code the principle diagnosis and procedure with secondary diagnosis and procedures along with using the DRG and ICD-9 procedure codes. I'm just not sure how to order everything and what I might be missing. I've searched online for examples of claims so I can actually see a properly coded claim and have not found any help at all. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Icode4U (Mar 5, 2009)

*Links for MS-DRG's*

Official ICD-9 Coding Guidelines
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/datawh/ftpserv/ftpICD9/icdguide08.pdf

ICD-9 Procedure Codes
http://icd9cm.chrisendres.com/icd9cm/


AHIMA information
http://www.ahima.org/reimbursement/

The AHIMA link has additional links.

Good Luck


----------

